# مهندسة إتصالات مبتدئة ارجو المساعدة



## ghada farghaly (5 أكتوبر 2009)

انا مهندسة اتصالات مبتدئة مش عارفة ازاى ابدأ الدراسة فى المجال دة و منين , و طبعاً الكلية مش كافية إنى افهم كويس ............ ارجو المساعة


----------



## angel2009 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

مرحبا بك 
بالنسبة لطريقة الدراسة في قسم الاتصالات واي قسم اخر ان تدرسي المادة الي يتم شرحها بالمحاضرة يوم بيوم يعني ما تكدسي المحاضرات كلها لعطلة نهاية الاسبوع ودائما حلي اسئلة من الكتب المنهجية او من كتب خارجية واذا مشيتي على هذه النصائح ما راح تحتاجي لكورسات بأي مادة انا خلصت الهندسة ولم اخذ كورسات ، ودائما الصعوبة تكون بالمرحلة الاولى بعدها الدراسة راح تكون ممتعة 
.....................مع تحياتي...............


----------



## كونى عائشة (6 أكتوبر 2009)

اهلا بيكى يا غادة 
ليه انتى افترضتى ان الكلية هتكون مش مفيدة ليكى احنا لسه فى اول الدراسة
هو بس كده فى الاول بيكون الواحد تايه شوية بس ان شاء الله هتتعودى على الدراسة فى القسم ودى طبيعة سنة اولى لان معظم المواد بتكون نظرية لانها بتضع لكى الاساس الذى بنى عليه قسم اتصالات
ركزى بس انتى فى المحاضرات والسكاشن ولو فيه حاجة وقفت امامك اسألينا يا ستى هنا فى الملتقى وان شاء الله كلنا هنساعدك.......


----------



## اراس القيسي (7 أكتوبر 2009)

الاساس يا اختي اهم شي بالحياة هو الاساس لبداية جديدة وصحيحة بالنسبة لدراسة هذا القسم يعتبر من اهم الاختصاصات بالكهرباء لانه يتطور بأستمرار اما بالنسبة للدراسة فهي اساس التعلم لهذا القسم


----------



## hussein_ahmed81 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

متقلقيش خالص هو فى البدايه بيبقى الواحد مضطرب شويه لكن بعد كده بيتعود لكن اهم حاجه انك تهتمى بالمحاضرات والمذاكره والعملى ولو تعرفى تاخدى كورسات أثناء فتره الاجازه بحيث تتطورى نفسك وتكونى مستعديه لمتطلبات السوق


----------



## ghada farghaly (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ya gama3a ana fe tanya msh 2ola :$:$ bas ana elmawad elasasya msh fmaha mn elkolya elsana ely fatt ana makontsh fahma el electromagnetic fields ) ya reet law ay 7ad mmkn yes3edny l2enha mn ahm elmawad ely 3ndena y3ny an mmkn azakerha mneen ????????


----------



## eng._heba (14 أكتوبر 2009)

هوه طبعا الدراسه في الكليه يعني بتفيد شويه بس هيه مش كل حاجه لازم تاخدي كورسات بعيده عن الدراسيه زيmatlab لان هتحتاجيه في اثناء الدراسه وفيه ccna وgsm& gprs...cdma&umts...gps

انا برأيي دي كورسات كتيير مفيده بس لازم تركزي بردوا في الجامعه مش تاخدي حاجه على حساب حاجه تانيه

الله يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## stihah (17 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
لو عايزه تقدير احفظى كويس مش مهم تفهمى ولو عايزه تبقى حاجه كويسه فى الاتصالات ومش مهم التقدير افهمى الاساسيات كويس جدا وابعدى عن المعادلا ت الكتيرة والمعقدة لانك لما تتخرجى حترميها فى اول صندوق مهملات وانت خارجه اخر يوم من الامتحانات 
العملى اولا واخيرا مع الكروسات اللى الشركات الكبيرة بتوفرها وان كانت غالية نااااااااار


----------



## mrinimed (6 يناير 2010)

???? ?? you are studente or you have your diplome


----------



## شرووف (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو تحددي مستواك والمواد اللي تدرسيها عشان ابعث لك الملفات الهامة لك
بالتوفيق


----------

